# M&M Wine Grape Competition



## Wine-O (Oct 20, 2012)

I just entered some wines in this competition. This is a first time for me with this one, anyone else joining me?!?!
I am entering my new Toasted Caramel Port I just bottled, I know it's young but it doesn't matter with this one! Love to see what they think of this wine. Anyone had the pleasure tasting this one? I love it, mmmm.


----------



## cbritton (Oct 20, 2012)

Toasted caramel port??? That sounds amazing! Is the recipe available anywhere?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2012)

cbritton said:


> Toasted caramel port??? That sounds amazing! Is the recipe available anywhere?



It's a limited release kit from RJ Spagnols. Don't know if there are any left, but several of the site's sponsors had them.


----------



## cbritton (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll definitely have to search for it. It sounds incredible.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2012)

cbritton said:


> I'll definitely have to search for it. It sounds incredible.



Just checked Fine Vine Wines and Brew and Wine Supply and it looks like both have it in stock


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 20, 2012)

I am sure the competition is great but at $23 per entry plus shipping to get it there I think I will save my money to buy the port kit and drink it all myself and not share with the judges!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2012)

hobbyiswine said:


> I am sure the competition is great but at $23 per entry plus shipping to get it there I think I will save my money to buy the port kit and drink it all myself and not share with the judges!


 
I have taken the same stand on competitions that cost this much.


----------



## Wine-O (Nov 14, 2012)

No medals for my Toasted Caramel Port, those judges have no taste!
I got 2 bronze medals for my 2011 Petit Verdot and 2011 Cranberry Malbec and 2 silver medals for my 2011 Cranapple Chardonnay and my 2010 Cabernet Suavignon.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Wine-O!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats! 
I didn't know about the competition, I am not even close to being able to submit anything, but.... I purchase a lot from M&M, it would have been fun to see.
I'm glad to see that the M&M folks (juicegrape.com) took it over, they are really good people, very helpful, and their prices are real good.


----------



## franki1926 (May 15, 2014)

http://www.juicegrape.com/news/releases/21st_Annual_Wine_Classic

21st Annual Wine Classic

(Hartford, CT) M&M Wine Grape Company, LLC announced today that its annual wine making competition, the Amateur Wine Classic will be held on August 23rd, 2014. This competition, formerly known as the Amenti del Vino wine competition, is an American Wine Society affiliated competition. The competition format judges kit wines separately from those made from fresh grapes, fresh juice, or frozen products.

In years past, the competition has drawn wines from across the US and Canada. Competition is strong, which is what makes the M&M Wine Grape Company Amateur Wine Classic a favorite for testing your wine making prowess.

To learn more details about this annual competition, please visit the official M&M Wine Grape Company Amateur Wine Classic Competition info page. 

For those who are intrested


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 15, 2014)

Looks like the cost has come down a bit.


----------



## franki1926 (May 15, 2014)

has anyone entered this one before? how many entries ? do they give you feed back ?


----------



## franki1926 (Jun 15, 2014)

i just read that they judge kits and juice separately , I might enter
now


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 2, 2014)

Got an email from M&M today. Looks like you can get 10% off the entry fee if you pay on line. 

Still wondering if anyone can provide insight into the feedback they give with the scores.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone entering this one?


----------



## franki1926 (Aug 6, 2014)

i am passing, 5 contests was enough for me for 2014, unless something really jumps out at me.


----------



## franki1926 (Aug 29, 2014)

Results came out last night, they sais a record # of entries and 152 medals given out


----------



## knockabout (Aug 31, 2014)

I got a double gold and 2 silvers for 3 entries. My first competition and they say I'll get judging nots in September. I'm excited!


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats! Which of your wines did you enter?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 31, 2014)

knockabout said:


> I got a double gold and 2 silvers for 3 entries. My first competition and they say I'll get judging nots in September. I'm excited!



Wow! Congrats! What did you enter, and will you send me some?


----------



## knockabout (Sep 2, 2014)

We entered:
Viognier -wine expert selection special 2013 -Double Gold
Grand Red I -Ken Ridge limited edition 2013 silver
Tempranillo- Cellar Craft Showcase Collection International

Both reds spent time in our vadai and had extra tannins added.

Boatboy -you can come share a glass with us anytime -Seth you too!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going to enter my Grand Red 1 in a couple comps this fall. I gave it the same treatment you did, with barrel time and extra tannin. It's excellent.


----------

